# Verstärker Kanal Defekt?



## hanssx2 (19. Januar 2014)

*Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

Huhu Leute,

mein Wg mitbewohner hat sich letzte Woche einen Verstärker bei Ebey kLeinanzeigen gekauft und zwar diesen hier 
Technics SU-VX500 | Hifi-Wiki.de

Er fuhr für den Verstärker extra 80km nach Unna, um ihn auch testen zu können. 

Dort wurde er einmal an ein bestehendes system angeschlossen um getestet zu werden.
Er klang mit den vorbestehenden Boxen echt super.  Also wurde er eingepackt und mitgenommen.
Kaum aufgebaut hier in münster die Quadrant supreme 200 angeschlossen und danach per cinch an dem Plattenspieler geschlossen. 

Konnten wirgleich festellen dass einer der quadrants ein wenig rauschte und knackste. 

Also tauschten wir die lautsprecher um ein defekt der lautsprecher auszuschliesen. Danach schlossen wir auf ein defektes Kabel und tauschten diese aus. 
Aber es blieb bei dem rauschen. Durch einiges ausprobieren und umbauen konnte der Defekt gefunden werden. Und zwar der Rechte *Ausgang *des Verstärkersmuss die quelle sein, denn nur aus dieser rauscht es wenn boxen angeschlossen sind.
Hättet ihr da ein Ratschlag was man da machen kann, ist sowas zu reparieren? Ich meine, das ist ein echt altes Teil und da kann man bestimmt mehr dranmachen als an dem ganzen neuen Schnickschnack. Wenn gelötet werden müsste wäre das kein Problem, dessen bin ich ziemlich gut fähig und wäre auch alles da. Habe selber aber keine Ahnung und war auch noch da dran. Verstärker öffnen würde auch kein Ding sein, denn diese Teil ist echt alt und da gibt es bestimmt keien garantie mehr drauf :d

Kennt sich damit einer von euch aus ?


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

Naja... Elektronik altert. Auch hier wieder gerne unter anderem die diversen Elkos.
Erstmal aufmachen und schauen, ob eine Sichtprüfung auf Elkokotze oder -blähungen etwas ergibt.
Kann natürlich auch an mechanischen Kontakten liegen - z.B. bei den Quellenumschaltern (auch wenns am Ausgang rauscht) oder auch Potis - habt ihr da mal rumgetestet und dran geschraubt und geschaltet?
Rauscht es auch über Kopfhörer?

Wie alt ist denn *echt alt*?  1992? Wirklich? Pah, was für ein Jüngling.


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Naja... Elektronik altert. Auch hier wieder gerne unter anderem die diversen Elkos.
> Erstmal aufmachen und schauen, ob eine Sichtprüfung auf Elkokotze oder -blähungen etwas ergibt.
> Kann natürlich auch an mechanischen Kontakten liegen - z.B. bei den Quellenumschaltern (auch wenns am Ausgang rauscht) oder auch Potis - habt ihr da mal rumgetestet und dran geschraubt und geschaltet?
> Rauscht es auch über Kopfhörer?
> ...


 

 also ich bin von 1991  

Wir haben noch keine Sichtprüfung gemacht. Was sind denn Elkos? 


was ist Elkokotze und Elkoblähung?  was sind quellenumschalter und potis? 

Wir haben halt vorne an den Knöpfen gedreht und mal auf stereo und mono gestellt mehr aber auch noch nciht

ich wollt erstmal abwarten was hier kommt, sollten wir es einfach mal öffnen und schauen ob man nicht gleich was entdeckt?

Edit: 

sind das elkos ? 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrolytkondensator

das ein poti? 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentiometer


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

ELKOs sind an sich alle Bauteile, die aussehen wie kleine Silos   wenn einer aufgebläht ist (am "Bauch" dicker als es zur der Deckenfläche passt) oder die sogar nässen, ist der wohl hin.

Mit Potis sind hier einfach nur die Knöpfe gemeint, die man drehen kann - bei solchen Verstärkern typischerweise Volume, Balance aber auch oft Bass und Treble


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ELKOs sind an sich alle Bauteile, die aussehen wie kleine Silos   wenn einer aufgebläht ist (am "Bauch" dicker als es zur der Deckenfläche passt) oder die sogar nässen, ist der wohl hin.
> 
> Mit Potis sind hier einfach nur die Knöpfe gemeint, die man drehen kann - bei solchen Verstärkern typischerweise Volume, Balance aber auch oft Bass und Treble


 
bedankt genu das habe ich mir nach dem wiki artikel auch gedacht 

ich werde sobald ich zeit habe dort reinschauen und mir diese mal genau anschauen 

Potis sind nahezu auszuschliessen 

es tritt nur auf wenn man die lautstärke erhöht also bei minimal lautstärke ist kein rauschen Es wird stärker je weiter man es aufdreht


----------



## max310kc (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

Wobei ich da tatsächlich auf Poti korodiert setzen würde... 

Kantaktproblem kann zu kartzen, knacksen oder Kanalausfall führen. Währe auch eine Erklärung, wieso er zunächst ohne Probleme funktioniert hat. Der Quellwahlschalter steht oft immer auf der selben Stellung und rostet dann sozusagen ein. Dreht man einmal dran fangen die Probleme an. Poti ausbauen und reinigen ist aber ein wenig Arbeit. Wenn man Pech hat braucht man eventuell sogar nen Neuen und das kann bei den alten Geräten teurer werden als sich einen funktionsfähigen Verstärker zu besorgen.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

Elkokotze (oder auch -spucke) ist die saloppe Bezeichnung für den ausgetretenen flüssigen Inhalt. Den kann man in getrockneter Form an den Sollbruchstellen oben erkennen. Manchmal geht der Druck auch nach unten los, da kann man die Wölbung dann schwerer sehen - unten ist meist ein Gummistopfen, der etwas herausgedrückt aussieht -, nur von der Seite. Ausgetretenes Elektrolyt lässt sich dann eventuell am Boden um den Elko finden.

Kopfhörertest wäre nicht verkehrt - zumindest bei mir hängt der Ausgang nicht an der Endstufe, sondern am Vorverstärker.
Wenn es mit KH immer noch rauscht auf einem Kanal...


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Elkokotze (oder auch -spucke) ist die saloppe Bezeichnung für den ausgetretenen flüssigen Inhalt. Den kann man in getrockneter Form an den Sollbruchstellen oben erkennen. Manchmal geht der Druck auch nach unten los, da kann man die Wölbung dann schwerer sehen - unten ist meist ein Gummistopfen, der etwas herausgedrückt aussieht -, nur von der Seite. Ausgetretenes Elektrolyt lässt sich dann eventuell am Boden um den Elko finden.
> 
> Kopfhörertest wäre nicht verkehrt - zumindest bei mir hängt der Ausgang nicht an der Endstufe, sondern am Vorverstärker.
> Wenn es mit KH immer noch rauscht auf einem Kanal...


 
gut also kommen wir um das öffnen und reinschauen nicht herum 

bin gerade selbst ein wenig im lernstress und hoffe das ich mitte der woche  dazu komme wenn ich mal eine lernpause einlege

Falls es ein kaputter poti ist wie würde ich das erkennen bzw wie erkkenich einen defekten quellschalter? 

einfach wenn der ein wenig zugerostet ist?
Ich hab leider nur mein Headset vom pc und ein paar boxen 

Meint ihr wenn ich an den Klinkenausgang des versträkers gehe und es dnan noch rauscht dann ist es der poti?


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

Quellenumschalter, schlecht ausgedrückt - Eingangswahlschalter ist sicher eingängiger. 
Also der oder die Schalter für die Umschaltung zwischen den Eingängen - also CD, Tuner, Tape, was weiß ich.
Können Tasten sein oder ein Drehschalter zur Auswahl.
Ist es auch wirklich ein reines Rauschen oder ein Knispeln, Knacken? Oben steht irgendwas von beidem. Das zweite deutet eher auf Kontaktprobleme hin - die können überall sein, wo mechanische Kontakte im Spiel sind - ein Fall für den dezenten Einsatz von Kontaktspray. 
Wenn es "echtes" Rauschen ist -
Mit dem Plattenspieler rauscht es - hm. Und wenn man einen CD-Spieler an einen anderen Eingang hängt - rauscht es auch?
Ein richtiger klassischer Plattenspieler braucht ja einen speziellen Eingang am Verstärker (nennt sich oft "Phono"), während man einen CD-Player genauso gut an den Eingang für den Tuner hängen kann. Wenn nur der Plattenspieler rauscht, hat vielleicht nur der Entzerrervorverstärker eine Macke.


----------



## Cuddleman (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

Nicht alle defekten Elkos zeigen augenscheinliche Defekte, sondern erleben ihr Ende einfach so.
Das austreten von Elektrolyt, oder das aufbrechen der Sollbruchkanten am Elko-Kopf, oder der herausgedrückte Gummipfropfen am Elko-Fuß, sind Erscheinungen die nach starker Belastung und einhergehender starker Erwärmung entstehen. 
Je älter ein Elko ist desto eher stirbt er, wenn die Belastung auch nicht mehr ganz so groß ist. 
Ruhende Elkos altern allgemein übrigens auch, zwar etwas langsamer, sind dann jedoch auch für höhere Belastungen früher sterbeanfällig.
(bezogen auf die zu dessen Herstellungszeitraum in diesem Gerät verwendeten Elkos, da sich bei qualitativ höherwertigen und vor allem wesentlich neueren Geräten sich auch langlebigere Komponenten befinden sollten)
Nun zum VX500.

Hier sind offensichtlich noch zahlreiche mechanische Um-/Einschalter vorhanden, die bei ungünstigen Standort/Lagerungsbedingungen auch in den Schaltergehäusen an den Kontakten korrodieren. 
Diese Gehäuse sind meistens nicht ohne Auslöten reparier/säuberbar, sondern erst durch zerlegen kann man die Schaltkontaktflächen gewissenhaft reinigen. 
Diverse Kontaktsprays mit Korrosionsschutzeigenschaften, können bei zu starker Korrosion diese Schicht nicht effektiv aufbrechen und sauber halten. 
Deshalb ist das mechanische Zerlegen und säubern die umständlichste, aber effektivste Methode.
An Potentiometern sieht die Sache ähnlich aus. 
Dort sind oft Dauerschäden durch Staubbelastung die Folge, wobei sich der Staub als Schmirgelsubstanz zeigt und beim drehen sich eine Nut in die Kohlefläche einschleift. 
In diesem Fall hilft nur der komplette Austausch.
Diese fehlerhaften Poti's zeigen beim drehen dieses knacksige kaschelnde Geräusch. 
Es kann auch ohne Drehen, also im unberührten Zustand, eine Pegeländerung vorkommen die sich durch kurzes Drehen am Poti für einen unbestimmten Zeitraum stabilisieren läßt, bevor es von neuem anfängt.
Mit korrodierten Schaltflächen sind ebenfalls Pegelveränderungen feststellbar, die sich statisch, also dauerhaft, oder variabel zeigen.
Kontaktprobleme können hier auch zum Brummen, Rauschen führen, wenn Masseanbindungen nicht sauber kontaktiert sind.
Sind über solche Kontakte separat zuschaltbare Elkos angeschloßen, sollte man bei auftretenden Rauschen dort als erstes suchen.
Beim Einsatz sogenannter Antiplopschaltungen, bei denen Relais den Audiokanal nach dem Gerät-Einschalten verzögert freigeben, sind auch sehr häufig die erste Fehlerquelle.
Die Suche ist wirklich nicht so einfach, doch sollte man mittels des im Link verfügbaren Schaltplans (was für eine Freude, das es sowas noch gibt) wesentlich eher zum Ziel kommen.
Andere mögliche sichtbare Auswirkungen können Braun, oder Schwarzfärbungen im Platinenbereich, oder an Bauelementen, sowie Abplatzungen an Halbleitergehäusen, einfach zwei aus der Platine ragende Drähte auf der Bestückungsseite, wo das eigentliche Bauteil fehlt, oder abgeschmolzene Leiterbahnen, lose/kalte Lötstellen sein, die an dieser Stelle augenfällig sind, aber man an einer ganz anderen Stelle die Ursache suchen muß, auch z.B. defekte Elkos, o.ä.!

z.B.:VX800 widerstand | vx800, widerstand | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie

Schaltplan:http://www.maxdat.eu/_data/13=Kapcsolasirajzok/Technics SU-VX500.pdf


----------



## Hänschen (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

Pass bloss auf beim Öffnen, berühr am besten nichts neben dem dicken Netztransformator - auch nicht die großen Elkos da.

Ich weiss nicht wie lange so ein Netz-Elko seine Ladung behält, aber die können töten wenn sie noch geladen sind 


Warte am besten ne Stunde oder so nach dem Ziehen des Netzsteckers bevor du den Verstärker aufschraubst.



 Edit: war wohl noch zu schläfrig und hab den Amp mit nem TV verwechselt ^^. Aber es gibt immer wieder Tote im Zusammenhang mit Elkos die noch hohe Spannungen führen also Obacht.


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verstärker Kanal Defekt?*

Da geb ich Hänschen Recht, mir hat mal der Elko eines Canon speedlite 430EX bei einer Reparatur eine gescheuert, das hat tierisch wehgetan.

Das Ding hat aber einen Transformator, kein Schaltnetzteil, da sind keine so hohen Spannungen in den Netzteilkondensatoren gespeichert, das geht.

Schraub am Besten auf, suche nach offensichtlich defekten Bauteilen, und schick uns ein paar (hochauflösende!) Fotos!


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Januar 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Da geb ich Hänschen Recht, mir hat mal der Elko eines Canon speedlite 430EX bei einer Reparatur eine gescheuert, das hat tierisch wehgetan.  Das Ding hat aber einen Transformator, kein Schaltnetzteil, da sind keine so hohen Spannungen in den Netzteilkondensatoren gespeichert, das geht.  Schraub am Besten auf, suche nach offensichtlich defekten Bauteilen, und schick uns ein paar (hochauflösende!) Fotos!



Also ich bin leider zum defekten Verstärker noch voll im lernstress für die FH   
Werde hoffentlich Mitte der Woche dazu kommen den zu öffnen 

Dann bekommt ihr auch Bilder mit einer ausgeliehenen DSLR


----------

